# Behlen Master Toner over Minwax Polyurethane



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

I am refinishing a simple side table and ran into a problem near the end. Everything has been stained with MinWax Wood Finish and top coated 4 times with Minwax Polyurethane.

The problem is that the legs of the table are too light compared to the top and I need to darken them.

I have some Behlen Master Toner (Dark Walnut). Can I spray that (lacquer based) over the polyurethane? Can I put on 2 or 3 coats to get the desired darkness? Should I seal the polyurethane first with Zinsser Sealcoat? Then can I go back to top coating with polyurethane to get the hard finish that I want?


Is another option to add some stain to the polyurethane top coats?

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GAF said:


> I am refinishing a simple side table and ran into a problem near the end. Everything has been stained with MinWax Wood Finish and top coated 4 times with Minwax Polyurethane.
> 
> The problem is that the legs of the table are too light compared to the top and I need to darken them.
> 
> ...


If you have gotten yourself a paint sprayer you could add some color tint to some polyurethane and use that for a toner. Otherwise I would probably put a coat of sealcoat over the poly and then use the toner and topcoat with polyurethane. Go easy with the toner. If you spray a juicy wet coat of the lacquer toner over fresh poly it could lift it, even if there is sealcoat on there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would stick with the same type products. If you stained with an oil base stain, and want to use OB polyurethane, you could just add some tint and mist a thin coat. 


















.


----------



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> If you have gotten yourself a paint sprayer you could add some color tint to some polyurethane and use that for a toner. Otherwise I would probably put a coat of sealcoat over the poly and then use the toner and topcoat with polyurethane. Go easy with the toner. If you spray a juicy wet coat of the lacquer toner over fresh poly it could lift it, even if there is sealcoat on there.


Thanks Steve. I will try your approach. Since the toner is lacquer and does not need to be sanded between coats, I will apply multiple very thin coats till I get the colour that I want.

Gary


----------



## GAF (Nov 4, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I would stick with the same type products. If you stained with an oil base stain, and want to use OB polyurethane, you could just add some tint and mist a thin coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cabinetman. I don't have tint (not even sure where to buy some) or I would like to try your suggestion because this is something I have wanted to do on other projects.

Gary​


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GAF said:


> Thanks Cabinetman. I don't have tint (not even sure where to buy some) or I would like to try your suggestion because this is something I have wanted to do on other projects.
> 
> Gary​


I would suggest not to use lacquer. Universal tints can be bought at box stores or paint stores that will mix into a variety of media.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Color tint is just the pigment that paint stores have in their machines to mix paint with. Some paint stores such as sherwin williams sell it in bottles such as Cal-Tint. The colorant can be used in most wood stains, latex paint or oil based paint. It doesn't work in minwax stains. My Sherwin Williams doesn't sell it in bottles but they will dispense it in empty cans for me. They used to keep it in quart cans but the last few years they only have it in gallon jugs which is way too much for me.


----------

